
Russian-Style Kleptocracy Is Infiltrating America - Edmond
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/03/how-kleptocracy-came-to-america/580471/
======
avmich
> Washington had placed its faith in the new regime’s elites; it took them at
> their word when they professed their commitment to democratic capitalism.

It is exactly this idea, with sides reversed, which is at least quite popular
in Russia when discussing the trajectories of decision made at the time.
Russian decision makers took Western advisers at their word regarding what
steps, how and why should be made for the country to progress towards liberal
values.

